# Merc 25hp Service Manual



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

https://www.boats.net/catalog/mercury/outboard-by-year/mercury-outboard/2001/25HP

Find the correct motor and you will find some drawings that could help


----------



## MMc (Sep 27, 2018)

I found the service manual for my 20HP Suzuki from the seller in the link below. I was able to download it the same day. $12 was a lot better than the $75+ I was seeing elsewhere online. Not sure if this seller will have your specific model, but if you know the model # you should be able to find it somewhere. 

https://www.bonanza.com/booths/zenonm


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

MMc said:


> I found the service manual for my 20HP Suzuki from the seller in the link below. I was able to download it the same day. $12 was a lot better than the $75+ I was seeing elsewhere online. Not sure if this seller will have your specific model, but if you know the model # you should be able to find it somewhere.
> 
> https://www.bonanza.com/booths/zenonm


Thanks, I found a manual I needed!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

You can send me a DM I have the same motor(s) '04 and '98 with a manual if you can't figure it out! I can definitely relate on the maintenance schedule of the previous owner(s) of my current outboards!


----------

